# hood shit



## kizphilly (Nov 22, 2007)

YouTube - Tone Trump TV

tone trump from philly


----------



## MenaceToSociety6 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey you ever heard of "Pretty Ugly" The rapper that guy is fire. I was looking for his album last year but i couldnt find it anywhere.

BTW He seems good as hell


----------



## henrymuska (Nov 23, 2007)

hahaha pretty ugly's got a track on gta3 with royce da 5'9"


----------



## kizphilly (Nov 23, 2007)

pretty ugly use to be that boi but i dont know what happen to him but tone is fire i got his mixtapes

this is when i was listen to pretty ugly

YouTube - Pretty Ugly - Come On


----------

